# Searching for 1 bedroom in benalmadena



## Shawty (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, I am serching for a one bedroom apartment in benalmadena or arroyo. I want it long term and want to pay around 450 euros a month. I need to move in as soon as possible. If anyone has any ideas please tell me.
Thank you x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Shawty said:


> Hi, I am serching for a one bedroom apartment in benalmadena or arroyo. I want it long term and want to pay around 450 euros a month. I need to move in as soon as possible. If anyone has any ideas please tell me.
> Thank you x


Hi Shawty, welcome to the forum
I dont think we have anything there at the moment, but maybe nearby


----------

